# My year was good, how was yours?



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

First let me say why that some would say that I didn't have a good year.

1. My divorce was finalized. I end the year being forced to sell my house and shop.
2. I have had lots of unexpected expenses and will end the year losing money on my business
3. I was diagnosed with leukemia
4. My stepson who I am still close with, was diagnosed with what they originally thought was a brain tumor

Sounds bad just writing it. Well don't drag out the hankies just yet. Here's why,

1. Working on plans for a new shop, house and possibly a showroom. Oh by the way, I am seriously thinking that I 
have met and plan to marry the lady I believe will be my partner for life.
2. Will I lose money this year? Yes. I will also end the year delivering th largest group of orders I have ever had. 
I also believe that my next year will start with banner orders that customers are presently talking to me about now.
Also because of the money I spent this year, I will have the best, most effecient, setup I have ever had. 
3. Yup, leukemia is a really bad word. But it happens to be the kind that, if I take care of myself, is completely
manageable. There are many LJs with significantly worse health concerns than mine. I hope that you all can say 
a pprayer for them. If you don't pray, at least wish them well. 
4. We were told today that my stepsons condition is not a tumor and is completely curable.

Finally, I would like to add that I had the honest pleasure of meeting a fellow LJ and his family over the weekend. Most of you know him as gfadvm, some of you are lucky enough to know him as Andy. He and his family were some of the most decent people I have ever met. It truly helped my year end on a positive note.

Hope all of you have a wonderful holiday season. Mine will be.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

With such a POSITIVE attitude as yours, how can anyone say it was a bad year for you Monte?

Congrats and good fortune to you in the coming new year!


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Good luck ,my man Wish you the very best.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

I agree with "joein10asee" You are entering a new door of life and it sounds good! Have a very merry Christmas and a healthy happy new year!


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

All the best Monte, it's no picnic being ill. You have plans, the best medicine!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow I was starting to rehearse how sucky my year was but as I read further I'm totally embarased to think my year was bad in comparison to yours .I'm very happy to hear there was an up side to you story. God Bless and may 2014 be very prosperous and full of joy for you and yours and us all.


----------



## maplerock (Jun 21, 2013)

Whoa! I think you took a bunch of lemons and made lemonade! I always appreciate your encouraging posts and hope you have a great 2014!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Monte.. I am so very happy that Life is on the upswing for you. Life is crazy…Bad things happen to good people and good things happen to bad people…*and in your case good things are happening to a good person*.
2014 and forward will be a wonderful and fantastic time for you and the negative past will be a distant memory…


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I absolutely believe that if you can trust your faith and be true to your beliefs that things will work out.
Maybe not the way you plan, but correctly for the bigger picture.
Best of luck with your plans going forward.


----------



## Biff (Nov 19, 2012)

All I can say is the year ain't over yet  Seriously, glad everything worked out for the best!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Monte, You are welcome back any time! We really enjoyed your brief visit. We should have taken pics to share with our LJ friends. Now, GET SOME SLEEP!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Monte, you are a inspiration to all of us. We are lucky to have a LJ like you for a buddy. If you can turn all of which has happened to you into a positive figure, imagine what you do for us. Take care and best of luck in your future plans. Dave


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

Monte, you are proof that a positive attitude is the key to being happy. Congrats on the future new life buddy. Glad you and Andy got to meet. I hope to do the same at some point. Will keep you in my prayers buddy.


----------



## bowtie (Dec 23, 2011)

Monte,
best wishes for the new year, sound like things are starting to go your way. 
keith


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

gee monte, i didnt know about some of the things you listed, but i sure am glad to hear that it is all manageable, and wow you got to meet andy, that must have been way cool, i really like andy, and wish i had the pleasure of meeting him myself..im glad you got to meet him and his family, that is a great way to end the year..i hope all of your good things keep going good, and as for yer partner for life, i wish you the best and hope all goes wonderful there…grizz


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Monte,

business losses can go forward against future profits. Sounds like a great beginning of hope and cheer. Good health to you this new year!
!


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

It's great that things managed to sort themselves out for you. Wish you the best for the upcoming year, hopefully the tidings will continue to get better. 
My year was fairly eventful, in the last part anyway. I rolled a Ranger UTV (or side-by-side) in the beginning of October. My injuries were mild considering what could have happened; broke my left clavicle and got a pretty good concussion. The accident may have been a blessing though. While in the hospital, they diagnosed a heart condition that I've had for a few years now. I have WPW syndrome, causing heartbeats of 200+bpm. The first attempt to ablate the issue failed, and I'm due for a second try on Thursday. After that, if it's a success, I'll be in the clear for everything health-wise.


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

Hope you've rounded the bend. Good luck to you for next year.

BJ


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

Keep the faith good luck in 2014


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

Monte, I wish well in 2014, good luck with the health, woodworking, and love. You always bring a cheerful note to your postings here on lumber jocks, thanks.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

With your outlook on things Monte, further success and happiness are already unfolding for you! All the best to you and yours in the new year. Also, I thank you for your inspiring work and I look forward to being inspired more. Take care and be well!


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow, what a great attitude! And it all comes out in the wash. God never lets us suffer more then we can stand, and when one door closes, He always opens another. Best wishes for an outstanding 2014!


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Monte: with a chin up attitude like yours, in light of your current issues; I feel bad about feeling sorry for myself for all the piddly assed problems that I think I have. Here's hoping for a brighter 2014 and beyond. Stuff is replaceable, as are wives; but you need to concentrate on your own well being. You can and will be victorious in your battle for your health. We're thinking about you out here!


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Every day I wake up on this side of the grass, with my better half of over 35 years at my side - all is good. THrow in wood and life is grand.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Doesn't surprise me in the slightest that your business will end having the largest group of orders. Your work is phenomenal ! 
Women come and go, so no need to elaborate there. Terribly sorry to hear of your and stepson's health issues. Best of luck in 2014


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice to see you on the up-side o things Monte. Keep on truckin. Good luck in 2014.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Best of luck, fortune, and health in the new year!*

Apparently you like the bad news good news format!


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

I find your outlook inspirational Monte. best of luck to you.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Sounds like you have a lot more ups than downs. All the best in 2014! Merry Christmas ;-)


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Other than my usual RA fare ups and the reoccurance of eczema it has been a fair year. Have not been "shop active" this year as before because we are now doing day care for three grand children and, believe or not, it is actually a lot of work as you cannot leave them alone for very long and you don't know when you have a minor "emergency" on your hands.

One bad bit of news hit this week in that my oldest son will need dialysis very shortly. We knew it was coming eventually but we were hoping it would be a few more years from now.

*Hope to be getting back in the shop soon as it is the best form of therapy both mental and physical!*


----------



## jasonallen (Dec 18, 2013)

Monte- I have been a member of LJs for 4 days now and I have already found that you are one of the most inspirational and good hearted people on here. I can use all the inspiration I can get! I'm sure the coming year will work out great for you, and keep us informed about your new shop!


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

I hope you find as much grace in 2014 as you did in 2013


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Doors close, windows open, lemon aid. Great attitude, Monte!


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

Merry Christmas, Monte, and good luck in the new year as well.

Tim


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Carpe Diem my Friend…
Congratulations for getting past the flood of troubles you've faced, and Best Wishes and Blessings to You and Yours moving forward Monte!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

A very nice story Monte, glad that things came out as they did also glad you and Andy had the chance to meet. Wishing you a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

My paryers are with you and your family Monte.


----------

